# HUGE 646 pound catfish!!!!! 100% R-E-A-L.



## Steelpuck18

the biggest catfish in the world is the mekong giant catfish. some guys caught it with a net in thailand. i know you probably dont believe it but it is true i saw it on CNN a few years back. "Nearly nine feet long (2.7 meters) and as big as a grizzly bear, a huge catfish caught in northern Thailand may be the largest freshwater fish ever recorded." national geographic. "in the Mekong River, a team of fishermen struggled for more than an hour to haul the creature in. It tipped the scales at 646 pounds (293 kilograms). Despite efforts to keep the Mekong giant catfish alive, it died and was later eaten by villagers."

sweet. bet you guys wish you could catch that.


----------



## sod44

looks fake to me and i know that u did not catch that thing!


----------



## Steelpuck18

yea obviously i didnt catch it but, it is real.


----------



## fowl_play

jeeeez, and i thought my grandpa's south dakota state recored in 1965 was big.....it was a 100 lb. 8 oz. blue cat caught on the vermillion river on a set line, with a 1/2 .lb carp for bait.


----------



## Steelpuck18

fowl_play said:


> jeeeez, and i thought my grandpa's south dakota state recored in 1965 was big.....it was a 100 lb. 8 oz. blue cat caught on the vermillion river on a set line, with a 1/2 .lb carp for bait.


yeah that is huge. for this species, 300 lbs. is probably a normal size.


----------



## buckgun'r

ya i saw that too on the internet...i think it looks real.but definetly not from the u.s


----------



## HOBBES

Imagine noodling for one that size!


----------



## nesika308

You would have to worry about more than just your fingers I guess


----------



## GrantRogers

That's crazy. Makes me love Thailand even more!


----------



## powerstrokeboy1

uke: bet a cat that size would taste horrible!


----------



## zordfish

Did you guys see that giant sting ray they caught in Thailand?


----------



## WOODY_KILLA94

that is a bunch of bull sh*$ if you ask me


----------



## rberglof

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Mekong_Catfish

mekong giant catfish 
Attaining an unconfirmed length of 3 m, the Mekong giant catfish grows extremely quickly, reaching a mass of 150 to 200 kg in only six years.[8] The largest catch recorded in Thailand since record-keeping began in 1981 was a female measuring 2.7 m (roughly 9 feet) in length and weighing 293 kg (646 lb). This specimen, caught in 2005, is widely recognized as the largest freshwater fish ever caught (although sturgeon can far exceed this size, they can be anadromous). Mekong giant catfish have been confirmed as anadromous also. Thai Fisheries officials stripped the fish of its eggs as part of a breeding programme, intending then to release it, but the fish died in captivity and was sold as food to local villagers.[9][10][11]

Grey to white in colour and lacking stripes, the Mekong giant catfish is distinguished by the near-total lack of barbels and the absence of teeth.[8]


----------

